# Marlboro bottle



## bluestripez (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello. 

 I was just wanting to find out about this bottle and if it is worth anything.  I found it while cleaning up a junk pile in the woods by an old farmstead.  To me it looks like an old soda bottle.  I just thought it was interesting since when I think Marlboro, I think cigarettes.

 Description........

 It has MARLBORO around the top, twice.

 Around the middle it is clear, like a possible label was there.

 The bottom...

      - large "M" in the center

      - above the "M".......... a 3, then an oval with a horizontal diamond through it, then 48

      - below the "M".......... G-7037

 Thank you all in advance for your help.

 -Andy


----------



## bluestripez (Nov 14, 2010)

Another Photo.


----------



## bluestripez (Nov 14, 2010)

Another Photo.


----------



## coboltmoon (Nov 14, 2010)

You have a soda bottle that was made in 1948.  Owens-Illinois made the bottle in their plant from Fairmont in West Virginia.  I donâ€™t know where the soda was bottled.


----------



## bluestripez (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you coboltmoon. []


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 14, 2010)

Tobacco soda? [:'(]


----------

